# Furst World Problems



## Catdog (Jun 30, 2019)

So....my dad has the same fursona species as me. Guess who's changing their fursona again. WELP. 

Share any weird #firstworldproblems about being a furry here. Or just mock my unfortunate coincidence (my dad and I are NOT on speaking terms lol).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2019)

Your dad is a furry!?


----------



## Tyno (Jun 30, 2019)

Why is your dad a furry?!?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 30, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Why is your dad a furry?!?



Why isn't yours?


----------



## Tyno (Jun 30, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Why isn't yours?


He doesn't really use the internet.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 30, 2019)

I wish my dad was a furry


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 30, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I wish my dad was a furry



I concur! Actually... No, no I don't. My dad is weird and that is coming from me!


----------



## Tyno (Jun 30, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I concur! Actually... No, no I don't. My dad is weird and that is coming from me!


But then he'll be a super furry!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 30, 2019)

I feel like it'd make sense for your dad to have the same species as yours, heck the fact they chose same one as yours (assuming they didn't know beforehand) is pretty interesting.



AppleButt said:


> I wish my dad was a furry


Furry dad jokes inbound.

Tbh, I wouldn't want my dad to find out I was one, or at least not see images of my sona, especially certain art.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2019)

If anybody wants a furry daddy, I am prepared to take on this responsibility. :V


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If anybody wants a furry daddy, I am prepared to take on this responsibility. :V


*raises hand*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If anybody wants a furry daddy, I am prepared to take on this responsibility. :V


*holds out paws* D-daddy!?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 30, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *raises hand*




Apparently Gfycat doesn't work anymore. >w<


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 30, 2019)

My furst world problem is when I’m at work and want to look a lots of fuzzbutts but I can’t because I’m at work!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks like I need to buy a lot of car-seats.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 30, 2019)

My furst world problem is that I only have enough in my budget for high end tea/coffee OR art commissions, but not both. >w<


----------



## Catdog (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes! My dad is a furry. He liked D&D a lot, loved anime, moved to Japan, all that jazz. My uncle told me when I was showing him some of my art that my dad was a bobcat therian and used bobcat avatars online. Out of curiosity I looked it up and, welp. Dad a furry. On the bright side I'm not connected to bobcats like that at all so me changing my fursona isn't a big deal but oh my god wwwhhhyy


----------



## Ash_FreeSoul (Jul 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If anybody wants a furry daddy, I am prepared to take on this responsibility. :V



*raises hand
... daddy


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 1, 2019)

I had to awkwardly tell a few coworkers about my involvement with this fandom after they saw my phone wallpaper.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 1, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I had to awkwardly tell a few coworkers about my involvement with this fandom after they saw my phone wallpaper.


Shouldve said


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 1, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Shouldve said



I get a lot of shit for it, but they don't actually have a problem with it.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 1, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I get a lot of shit for it, but they don't actually have a problem with it.


Convert them :V


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 1, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Convert them :V



Then it wouldn't be as fun changing my boss's phone wallpaper to yiff when he leaves it unlocked.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 1, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Then it wouldn't be as fun changing my boss's phone wallpaper to yiff when he leaves it unlocked.


But isn't that a way to convert them :V


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 1, 2019)

Tyno said:


> But isn't that a way to convert them :V



Nah, it's just typical shop fuckery in my case.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 1, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I had to awkwardly tell a few coworkers about my involvement with this fandom after they saw my phone wallpaper.



It always ends up being a phone wallpaper that blows our cover lol


----------



## Tyno (Jul 1, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Nah, it's just typical shop fuckery in my case.


Oh... muy le sad


----------



## Catdog (Jul 1, 2019)

Well, at least I'm not a bobcat anymore. WHEW. My other furst world problem is....I'm moving in with another furry soon and I don't know if they're okay with real tails vs faux fur lol


----------



## Catdog (Jul 2, 2019)

Catdog said:


> Well, at least I'm not a bobcat anymore. WHEW. My other furst world problem is....I'm moving in with another furry soon and I don't know if they're okay with real tails vs faux fur lol


I spoke too soon and I need to redesign again ....partial colorblindness why u make it so hard to do dis


----------



## Tyno (Jul 2, 2019)

Catdog said:


> I spoke too soon and I need to redesign again ....partial colorblindness why u make it so hard to do dis


I'm sorry i have to ask! What colors do you see?


----------



## Catdog (Jul 2, 2019)

Tyno said:


> I'm sorry i have to ask! What colors do you see?


I have protanomaly so I can see most colors but they're much duller and muddier (especially brown/red/tan/orange/yellow). So when I design stuff I have to keep that in mind - if I use two shades of brown they have to have REALLY high contrast and my current av is really hard for me to make out...rip. 

I think for my next sona design I'm gonna lean more towards blues/greens cuz I can make those out a lot easier.


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Looks like I need to buy a lot of car-seats.



*buys you  Volvo 240 Wagon, with extra rear seat*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 2, 2019)

Catdog said:


> I have protanomaly so I can see most colors but they're much duller and muddier (especially brown/red/tan/orange/yellow). So when I design stuff I have to keep that in mind - if I use two shades of brown they have to have REALLY high contrast and my current av is really hard for me to make out...rip.
> 
> I think for my next sona design I'm gonna lean more towards blues/greens cuz I can make those out a lot easier.


Sounds like you just need to clean your glasses :V
(I can somewhat relate to a lesser degree)
Your sona looks cool to me all the colors work together. Or i just like natural colors.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 2, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Sounds like you just need to clean your glasses :V
> (I can somewhat relate to a lesser degree)
> Your sona looks cool to me all the colors work together. Or i just like natural colors.


Tbh I like to have unnatural highlight colors anyway so this is a good time to put those in  

Kinda want beach colors - dark blue, cyan, and sandy/light tan. :3 Either that or more foresty colors. Both are good. Beach themed is just more fun lol. I also really love monochrome sonas with unnatural highlight colors but those are REALLY common (like black wolves with red markings....welp).


----------



## Arnak (Jul 2, 2019)

Wanting to be straight but falling for majira, Corey, caffeine fox or a number of other MALE furs. Woe is me


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 3, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Nah, it's just typical shop fuckery in my case.


It's all fun and games until it actually converts them.


----------

